# Four lane roads in african towns



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Most African countries no motorways or highways however, in the main cities may find the roads with four or more lanes, usually approach roads cities often in good condition. Here are map examples of some cities.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

How do I attach photos please


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

iMiros said:


> How do I attach photos please


read this

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593861


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Is there a simpler way then photobuckets, in FAQ talking about manage attachments, but in my case there does not appear


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Just upload your picture to http://www.tinypic.com and paste the


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

all images are in the same scale so that they can compare the length of roads


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a highway and four lanes road map in Nigeria, if someone has a photos from these roads would be good to put in there


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ More than I expected. Some pics would indeed be nice.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Most african countries are much bigger than your usual European country and should ideally be with motorways. To get from one end of your country to the other end on even 1X1 highways must be a nightmare, it must be like crossing the whole of Europe on motorways.


----------



## Red-Lion (Apr 15, 2009)

Africa is 3 times Europe or 85 times Germany in area 

Europe just look big on the maps because of the latitude lines being stretched out. When you look on Europe on a globe you'll see that Europe is "small".

I am positively surprised by the amount of motorways in Nigeria, but Nigeria is a very populated country, so I guess they need it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As far as I know, Nigeria's infrastructure (both road and rail) are in bad conditions and in desperate need of repair.

Nigeria has a population of 140 million which is expected to explode to 290 million in 2050.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, I am surprised when I saw that cities such as Benin City, Port Harcourt,Kaduna have over a million inhabitants, 10 cities with over half a million, and Lagos, Kano and Ibadan are previously known as the metropolis. But the idea of this topic is how to classify highways or four lane roads in African cities, can be applied the principle of categorization by European standards


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Red-Lion said:


> Africa is 3 times Europe or 85 times Germany in area


And how much of that land is actually feasible for living?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Not much... mostly deserts or inaccessible jungles. But most African population is still rural. A country like the DRC (Congo) has only a handful of bigger cities yet a population of like 65 million.


----------



## Red-Lion (Apr 15, 2009)

My statement was merely for understanding the travel distances. I mean Germany got good roads, but still you use quite some time to drive through all of Germany.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bamako has motorways with 4 lanes in each direction? Impressive


iMiros said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

No, he said four lane roads. That means 2 lanes each way. It also doesn't mean "motorway".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> No, he said four lane roads. That means 2 lanes each way. It also doesn't mean "motorway".


Thanks for the explain... i thought 4x4


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the explain... i thought 4x4


4 lane roads as in city expressways?


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

this surely cant apply to South Africa. We have a better highway system than some european countries, take the N3 for example, full 4 lane highway from th business heart of Johannesburg to the port city of Durban 600kms


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

Nolin said:


> this surely cant apply to South Africa. We have a better highway system than some european countries, take the N3 for example, full 4 lane highway from th business heart of Johannesburg to the port city of Durban 600kms


Pics, please!


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Of course, it is clear in what conditions developed road network of South Africa, so it is difficult to compare with the roads in the interior of Africa.


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

LMB said:


> Pics, please!


*See this thread:* *South African highways *


----------

